# Putting a picture as your profile background



## sexyeyes3616 (Oct 26, 2008)

I see that some ladies have pictures as their backgrounds. I cant do it. The instructions say upload a picture to your album and paste the url under background image. But when I try to do it I get this message

Main has invalid properties: Background Image.

Can someone help me with this?


----------



## Natural Glow (Oct 26, 2008)

Which album are you trying to upload from?


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Oct 26, 2008)

My private album


----------



## Natural Glow (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh okay i believe it has to be a "profile album" you can add an album and make the type _profile_ put whatever pic you wanna use in there


----------



## ccd (Oct 27, 2008)

I copied and paste from the album on LHCF....not an outside one

it asks for a url 

HTH


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 31, 2010)

Can we still do this with the new upgrade?


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe not?


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 31, 2010)

Can you tell me exactly what you are trying to do? What background image do you want to upload and for where? Can you please give me a couple of examples?


----------



## Natural Glow (Oct 31, 2010)

You used to be able to have a customized profile. When you viewed your own profile there was a button that you could click to customize your profile.  So you could make it look like this with different colors




(random pic I found online)


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 1, 2010)

Now i'm having trouble quoting, lol. But yes NG (thanks) that's exactly what i mean. @dimopoulos i wanted to use a pic from my computer to customize my profile page, like we were able to do before the improvements.


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 1, 2010)

Paging Dimopoulos dimopoulos dimopoulos...
I'm really starting to thinking we can't change it because i spent alot of time last night trying to figure it out. Maybe it can be a suggestion then?


----------



## dimopoulos (Nov 1, 2010)

I know that the feature has not been removed by this version because I saw the 'Can Customize Profile' option in the admin panel (option which is yes for the subscribed members).

In any case since we will revert back to the old version, that functionality will effectively restore itself.


----------



## dimopoulos (Nov 1, 2010)

My understanding is that you cannot upload pictures in your album and instead you were talking about customizing your profile. These are two totally different areas and effectively I have spend a significant amount of time looking at logs and searching the wrong area.


----------

